# AC Anyone?!



## Nardia (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok so, situation:

 I wanna go to AC this year really badly. Problem? I have atm nobody to go with, and I hate going to these things alone. I HAD someone to go with but he can't go anymore *cry* and the OTHER option I had isn't open anymore...

If anyone's going [or knows someone that is] and wouldn't mind an extra roomie PLEASE let me know! If I can't find anyone to go with I can't go T-T there's no way in HELL I can afford it alone, and again I HATE going to things like that by myself anyway!!!


So yea...if anyone is going and doesn't mind letting a kitty room with them do let me know!


o.o


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2010)

If you are concerned about finding a place to stay but you don't want to room alone, keep an eye on Anthrocon.org and the subforum for people who are offering spots in their rooms.

You may find a group who wouldn't mind taking you in and letting you hang with them. Also keep an eye on the threads coming in with the different forums. You may be able to find a group meeting up with a similar specific interests and join up with them. You do after all get interests within interests at a furry con.

Links: http://www.anthrocon.org/forum/roomshare/offer-a-room

Also: you can post your thing here if you want: http://www.anthrocon.org/forum/roomshare/need-a-room

Also keep an eye on this: http://www.anthrocon.org/forum/meetup


----------



## Nardia (Feb 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you are concerned about finding a place to stay but you don't want to room alone, keep an eye on Anthrocon.org and the subforum for people who are offering spots in their rooms.
> 
> You may find a group who wouldn't mind taking you in and letting you hang with them. Also keep an eye on the threads coming in with the different forums. You may be able to find a group meeting up with a similar specific interests and join up with them. You do after all get interests within interests at a furry con.



Ah cool thanks! I've been meaning to make an account on the AC website just hadn't yet. Been too busy >.<


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2010)

Nardia said:


> Ah cool thanks! I've been meaning to make an account on the AC website just hadn't yet. Been too busy >.<



No problem.

I'll have you know I'll be there. A great white eastern dragon in clothes with a red belly and shiny scales shouldn't be that hard to see if I come around your general area at any given time.

So long as I'm not in the middle of something important I don't mind if you want to tag along and hang out.


----------



## Nardia (Feb 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> No problem.
> 
> I'll have you know I'll be there. A great white eastern dragon in clothes with a red belly and shiny scales shouldn't be that hard to see if I come around your general area at any given time.
> 
> So long as I'm not in the middle of something important I don't mind if you want to tag along and hang out.



Cool! If things work out and I can go I'll defanitly keep an eye out for you! Truth be told it's my first con without my parents, and I haven't been to a con in a long time. So I'm quite nervous.


----------



## Kelo (Feb 4, 2010)

I will be going to AC 2010 as well have a room reserved at the Westin and everything. Will be my first ever convention experience. I do hope I run into Trpdwarf I really wanna see that simply amazing fursuit of her's irl, never really see decent dragon suits.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 4, 2010)

Kelo said:


> I will be going to AC 2010 as well have a room reserved at the Westin and everything. Will be my first ever convention experience. I do hope I run into Trpdwarf I really wanna see that simply amazing fursuit of her's irl, never really see decent dragon suits.



You will. It's all a matter of getting everything straightened out before we start. Which shouldn't be too long.


----------



## ekimflow (Feb 8, 2010)

i'll be there,working at pre-registration and in the art gallery.


----------



## ker (Feb 8, 2010)

Ill be there doing something!


----------

